# No Hot Water Via Electric



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

We de-winterized and sanitized our 25rss today and cannot get the Hot Water to work with electric. Works fine with LP only (after about an hour). However, if we turn on both the electric and LP together (like some have suggested), the LP shuts off completely (from the water heater) and there's no hot water at all.

Any suggestions? HELP! We leave tomorrow for our maiden trip in our new (to us) 2005 25rss and sure would love to heat the water via electric instead of using our LP.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Turning on the electric portion of the water heater should not turn off the LP side. The fact that it does indicates a control board issue. So the first two things to do is clean the control board connectors and check the 12 vdc at the board when the water heater is off and when you turn it on to see what the changes are.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I had this. On propane it worked fine. But it was a duh moment for me.







I flicked the red switch to 'on' for electric. (on the wall for water-pump,battery level and tank level panel) Still nothing.
Then I got to looking at the breakers on the electronic regulator. Water heater breaker was off. Flicked it over to on and LO .
hot water from electric. 
Check the breakers at you distribution panel (WFO brand electronic regulator)
Mine was that. I keep the breaker off in case we turn accidentally or inadvertently turn on the electric on without water in the hot water tank.
hope thats all it is.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There also might be a switch under the WH cover on the outside for the electrics.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Nathan said:


> There also might be a switch under the WH cover on the outside for the electrics.


I had to remove a small cotter pin and flip the switch to the on position on the outside of the WH to get mine to run on electricity.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Tyvekcat said:


> I had this. On propane it worked fine. But it was a duh moment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does someone have a picture of which switch this might be? Nothing is labeled on ours so we have no idea what controls what....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

The Stephensons said:


> I had this. On propane it worked fine. But it was a duh moment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does someone have a picture of which switch this might be? Nothing is labeled on ours so we have no idea what controls what....
[/quote]

Check under the tin Water heater cover outside...............small Black switch there, that need to be turned on. Is it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The new units have a different water heater then the one in question. There is no Outside on/off winterizing switch on a 2005 trailer.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> The new units have a different water heater then the one in question. There is no Outside on/off winterizing switch on a 2005 trailer.


Are you Sure of that?

My 2004 Keystone Springdale had an on/off Switch outside underneath the Hot Water Heater Panel/Door.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My 2004 Outback does not have an outside WH switch. Only the breaker in the interior fuse panel, and the wall switch itself. 2005 is the same.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

On our 03 25rss there is a 20 amp breaker for the electric water heater and a switch on the inside back of the heater itself. There is a switch on the wall for the gas side of the water heater. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> The new units have a different water heater then the one in question. There is no Outside on/off winterizing switch on a 2005 trailer.


Are you Sure of that?

My 2004 Keystone Springdale had an on/off Switch outside underneath the Hot Water Heater Panel/Door.
[/quote]

Yes I am sure. The question was for a Outback 25rss. If it has a switch it will be on the back as shown in the photo by GarethsDad.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have the same setup as GarethsDad..............but I still cant get hot water from electric! With my luck I will mess with it and the whole thing will crap out.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

birddog74 said:


> I have the same setup as GarethsDad..............but I still cant get hot water from electric! With my luck I will mess with it and the whole thing will crap out.


? Was the water heater full before the unit was turned on. You may have cooked the heating element. If you have a multimeter you can check and see if the heater is getting power to the element. James


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, we couldn't find any sort of switch outside on the water heater and all the breakers in the fuse panel iside looked like they were in the correct position (still have no idea which one is for the water heater - they aren't marked). Tried again at home before we left and replicated the same problem - could get hot water with LP, but as soon as we turned on the electric, NOTHING.

Thought we were just going to have to use LP all weekend, but when we got to our campsite, we plugged in and 30 minutes had hot water! So all's well. Guess we just can't have hot water via electric at home. Maybe it want's dedicated 30amp service???

Anyway, MANY THANKS to all of you - this is a great site and a wealth of info. Surely appreciate everyone's input.

Cindy


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The Stephensons said:


> Well, we couldn't find any sort of switch outside on the water heater and all the breakers in the fuse panel iside looked like they were in the correct position (still have no idea which one is for the water heater - they aren't marked). Tried again at home before we left and replicated the same problem - could get hot water with LP, but as soon as we turned on the electric, NOTHING.
> 
> Thought we were just going to have to use LP all weekend, but when we got to our campsite, we plugged in and 30 minutes had hot water! So all's well. Guess we just can't have hot water via electric at home. Maybe it want's dedicated 30amp service???
> 
> ...


One other thing to check. Unplug the TT and remove the access cover to the breakers and tighten all of the wires on the breakers and the bus bar. I also took a picture of the label in our 03 25rss. The 30 amp breaker is the main, then the 20a is the AC, 15a microwave, 20a water heater, 15a gfci, 15a converter/ plugs. James







\


----------

